# Picked My Pup Out - Pic



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Barney the Basset & I attended the 2011 World Hunt of the American Hunting Basset Association this past weekend in Lynnville, IN. This is the National Championships for hunting/field-bred Basset Hounds.
One of the fellas from the Show-Me-State Basset Club made the trip from Ozark, MO with his competition hounds and the litter of 6 week old pups of which I had pick of the males. So I picked this little fella whom I will be picking up in two weeks. I have a Basset named Barney now, so I'm thinking of naming this pup Benny.










Oh yeah, Barney made the final cast and placed 3rd in the Open Class.





.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Great looking hound! Congrats to you and Barney on the placing at Nationals.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Any images of your basset hunting? I've heard of people who hunt bassets but have only seen couch-potato bassets and would love to see one who can make it to the end of the street and back, let alone hunt a full day.
Great looking pup!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

GoNorthMore said:


> Any images of your basset hunting? I've heard of people who hunt bassets but have only seen couch-potato bassets and would love to see one who can make it to the end of the street and back, let alone hunt a full day.
> Great looking pup!


No action photos but these pics of Barney are a good representation of a Basset Hound in hunting shape:






















.


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Good Looking pup. Congrats on the new pup and Barney on his accomplishments also


----------



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Now thats a good looking hunting hound. I hunted with a guy a few years ago that had a basset and it was great , great voice and good hunt.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

CONGRATS TO BARNEY ! (and you too LOL)

And Good Luck with your pup ! Hope it turns out to be a good one for ya !


----------



## smokinjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

What is the name of your pups breeder and does he have a web site? We are interested in checking out Bassetts for hunthing. My wife is interested in getting a basset for a house pet. I would like one that hunts. Do you have any suggested breeders. Congratulations on your placement with Barney it looks like a cool puppy! Thanks Joe.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations to barney! 

Thats a nice looking pup too. Good luck with him.

ATB


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Might have your work cut out

I can see him thinking....hmmmm... :lol:


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

smokinjoe said:


> What is the name of your pups breeder and does he have a web site? We are interested in checking out Bassetts for hunthing. My wife is interested in getting a basset for a house pet. I would like one that hunts. Do you have any suggested breeders. Congratulations on your placement with Barney it looks like a cool puppy! Thanks Joe.


I can give you the name of our breeder right here in MI if you like. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

smokinjoe said:


> What is the name of your pups breeder and does he have a web site? We are interested in checking out Bassetts for hunthing. My wife is interested in getting a basset for a house pet. I would like one that hunts. Do you have any suggested breeders. Congratulations on your placement with Barney it looks like a cool puppy! Thanks Joe.


The breeder of this pup is Figg Ridge Bassets of Ozark, MO. This is the only litter that he'll have this year and all the pups are spoken for. I'll send you a PM with contact info. for the president of the A.H.B.A. who lives in Frankfort, IN. He may have two or three litters coming yet this spring/summer. At the very least he'll know who had litters on the ground or on the way. Could very well be that some of the Michigan guys have pups on the ground now, or will be having them. 
Your best bet would be to attend one of the Michigan hunts ( http://www.bassetnet.com/2k11_schedule.php) and meet the folks. They are pretty discriminating about who their good pups go to. 
There is a hunt the end of April in Charlotte, MI. If folks have litters that are old enough they'll bring them to the hunts.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Great looking pup, congratulations to Barney. I had a Basset 30 years ago, he was a good rabbit dog, pretty good on birds too.


----------

